# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  HOILD--Hard-On Induced Lucid Dream (Lucid Sex)

## ladoys

A fast way to have sex in a dream is to HOILD. It's based around the theory that if you masturbate before going back to bed, you should be able to enter a Lucid sex dream. This is intended to work for males and females. I hope this helps all the beginners and whoever else that trys to lucid dream for the sex. I had thought about it some time before I tried it and started telling people about it. Its worked for me more than a few times. I have been told by other people that it works pretty effectively since you need little past experience with WILD and it should be faster since it is boosted by masturbation. Here it is:

1. Go to bed just as normal. Autosuggestion may help. 

2. Wake up after a few hours of sleep but not too late and not too early.

3. Masturbate to right before the point of climax(or near it). IMPORTANT: DO NOT CLIMAX. Failure to heed will result in falling asleep unconsciously and you lose your shot at Lucidity!

4. Go back to sleep. Just going back to sleep may give you a sex dream but you will only be lucid if you attempt to remain conscious.

TIPS: This may be more helpful if you combine it with WBTB but it is not necessary. Mostly whatever is better for you. The masturbation alone may be enough for you to remain conscious as sleep sets in. But if it isnt, try going to the bathroom BEFORE you masturbate. Make sure masturbation is the thing you do before you go to bed. That is the key. I have also been told that it is easier to remember them when you haven't had sex or masturbated in more than a day. (Its not that long, don't worry)

Feel free to use any way you like to stay awake, be it counting breaths, meditating, etc.

Good Luck!

----------


## Rainman

Believe it or not, I've heard of this technique...Can't say that I heard it called a HOILD, but whatever works. Actually, supposedly it's supposed to work, I've just never given it a try  :wink2:  I'll give it a shot sometime and give my two cents on whether or not it worked for me..

----------


## drewmandan

lawl @ this thread

Speaking of which, has anyone ever woken up in the middle of the night and just been like super horny for no apparent reason? I think it has something to do with abnormal activation in the pituitary gland, but I can't be sure.

----------


## Dizko

This site is going downhill. Haha.

----------


## ChaybaChayba

> lawl @ this thread
> 
> Speaking of which, has anyone ever woken up in the middle of the night and just been like super horny for no apparent reason? I think it has something to do with abnormal activation in the pituitary gland, but I can't be sure.



Yes I've had this so many times. Like extremely horny. I never get that horny normal, it's like I'm on drugs, but even better... any explanation how this is possible? =O I'm guessing I just had a superhot dream I don't remember..

Funny technique btw.. might actually work =D

----------


## Exdream

> This site is going downhill. Haha.



To be honest, this is actually an interesting method to consider. Generally speaking, it seems that the last thing on your mind before going to sleep will be what you dream about. We'll have to see through some members testing the idea, I will sacrifice myself in the name of science  ::D:

----------


## Godl!ke

I tried this last night.... I followed the exact steps and omg.... while my dream was taking place(non-lucid) I was feeling the sensation that one feels when having sex. !!!!!!! This is a very nice method. 

I'm looking forward for tonight...AgaiNNNNN  :tongue2:

----------


## drewmandan

> I tried this last night.... I followed the exact steps and omg.... while my dream was taking place(non-lucid) I was feeling the sensation that one feels when having sex. !!!!!!! This is a very nice method. 
> 
> I'm looking forward for tonight...AgaiNNNNN



Just make sure you don't wet yourself.

----------


## Godl!ke

> Just make sure you don't wet yourself.



LOLZ im like a professional sniper when it comes to beating my meat ::D:  ::lol::

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

Ok, let me get this straight: 
Go to bed at, say, 12 midnight
Wake up at about 4?
Masturbate, but don't come.
Fall asleep, staying conciuos isn't nessacary.

Dream sex?

Also, let's say I MB to, say, Megan Fox  ::D:  Will have a dream about her? Is that how it works?  And lastle, can I go masturbate now?  Not much else to do  :tongue2:

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

Here, I havn't MB for 1 and a half days and am gonna try it tomorow.  Can I mix this with the Brain Flooder, of any have heard of it, and do I need to stay concious for it to work? ThankS!

----------


## ladoys

> Here, I havn't MB for 1 and a half days and am gonna try it tomorow.  Can I mix this with the Brain Flooder, of any have heard of it, and do I need to stay concious for it to work? ThankS!



You could try it with brain flooder i guess. You need to stay conscious to become lucid. You probably dont need to remain awake to have a 'happy' dream.

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

Thanks, man, that realy helped. And what could go bad with the brain flooder? It can only make it better!

----------


## nosound

dream sex is overrated here
haha

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

Maybe it it just under rated in your head.

Burn!!!!

----------


## ladoys

Please Post your results!

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

Fuck, I can't make it two days!

----------


## Koalaman

> Maybe it it just under rated in your head.
> 
> Burn!!!!



Maybe it's all in our heads.

----------


## StrangeDreamsGuy

> Maybe it's all in our heads.



Why the hell did you bump this it's from months ago and it's stupid. 
Even though when I tried it once it worked, I'm not sold.

----------


## ProdigyRd

im glad he bumped this lmao

iam try this tomorrow cuz u can only do it once a day lmao

----------


## Koalaman

> Why the hell did you bump this it's from months ago and it's stupid. 
> Even though when I tried it once it worked, I'm not sold.



Because bumping threads gives me an erection which increases my chances of having a lucid dream.

----------


## Supernova

> HOILD--Hard-On Induced Lucid Dream (Lucid Sex)



I'm sorry, but I just cracked up laughing when I read this.

----------


## Elwood

> dream sex is overrated here
> haha



 ::huh::   its underrated. lol.

BTW

Why don't you just try the Fatty Cock Initiated Lucid Dream?
1. You get a guy with a huge penis to sleep in your bed with you.
2. You go to sleep. 
3. You wake up and deep throat this guys huge cock until he blows his wadd.
4. You go back to sleep

Works every time! You should be having Lucids up the yin yang!!! This technique is proven by the BEST to work! Give 'er a go!!!

On a serious note, what will you crazy kids come up with next? Hahaha.

----------


## Animate_Object

> its underrated. lol.
> 
> BTW
> 
> Why don't you just try the Fatty Cock Initiated Lucid Dream?
> 1. You get a guy with a huge penis to sleep in your bed with you.
> 2. You go to sleep. 
> 3. You wake up and deep throat this guys huge cock until he blows his wadd.
> 4. You go back to sleep
> ...



You forgot

5. ????
6. Profit!

----------


## sol

Definitely gonna give this a crack if I can hold off for a day or two!  Don't hold your breath though

----------


## Andywarski

I did this the other day but I did finish after the climax. I had about 7 hours of sleep, woke up had a coffee, jerked it then went right back to bed. I had sex in my dream but I was lucid so...

----------


## Ethereal

::lol:: , its not worth it for me.

----------


## Mancon

I would laugh if this was in the tutorial section  ::lol::

----------


## beachgirl

hmmm... seem to recall that REM states are associated with increased blood flow and genital engorgement (as well as engorgement of all erectile tissues). 
makes some sense to me --- i mean, it's not TOTALLY devoid of physiological underpinnings. doesn't mean it will work... any more than lying still will guarnantee a WILD. 
so,
let's have some anecdotal reports, now!

----------


## Ethereal

Well I tried it last night. I was really worried that I wouldn't be able to control myself, but I did. I lay back in bed, blood pounding in my head and tried to slip into the WILD state. The problem was I could feel my arousal beginning to fall, and I began to have self doubt. But sure enough, after what seemed only a few minutes, these extremely sexual images and my mom got scared, she said 'You're movin' with your auntie and uncle in Bel Air!'

 :tongue2:

----------


## beachgirl

ok try this:
there's a difference between engorgement and arousal.
engorgement (increased blood flow.... the hard on) is engaging the parasympathetic system... the relaxation response. you want that. 
the arousal is sympathetic nervous system engagement. not sure this is helping here in this circumstance...
deep breathe and spread the energy, spread, spread, spread... (instead of counting sheep, spread that energy!) circulate it through your body (this is actually a tantric version of yoga nidra).
bg~~~

----------


## Ethereal

::lol:: , I'm just joking. I 'Bel-aired', meaning that you start an interesting topic and half way through insert lyrics from the Fresh Prince.

Like I said before, I do not have much faith in this method.

----------


## JamesLD

sounds more like a blue balls inducer.

----------

